

What To Look For Next - brlewis
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/10/what-to-look-fo.html

======
marvin
An interesting side issue here is that the global stock indexes have just
_barely_ beat inflation over the last _decade_. With the current market slump,
annual returns over the last ten years are probably negative.

How will this affect investment, returns and opinions of the stock market in
the future? Things like this have happened before...at the time, there were
announcements of "the death of equities", unlikely followed by a huge surge in
stock market returns. It'll be interesting to see what the future brings. This
could all be a symptom of bad management/shareholder policy, the role of
capital growing less important or even that most mature companies not really
profitable. The really great returns over the last 10 years have been from
small companies growing large and creating novel technology.

Sometime I'd like to take an economics course to see whether anyone truly
knows how wealth creation, company profits, stock prices and wages correlate.
Or whether we even have the conceptual tools to discuss these things in a
meaningful way. What the hell does 'wealth creation' really mean? Where do the
green numbers on a company's balance sheet end up? If any of you know the
answers to some of these questions, I'd love to know.

------
SwellJoe
Bargains abound. That's what I'm looking for next...bargains. I just wish I
had more cash in my stock account. GOOG at 350? Sold. (I'm now long on 12
shares. Hooray! I always wanted to own some GOOG, but it was always too
expensive. Though I'm sure a lot of friends at GOOG are pissed, as this is
_way_ below their strike price.)

And, of course the bailout failed to solve anything. If GW would have just
called me, I could have told him that.

